# converter replacement



## Tulsa (Oct 30, 2019)

Need to replace the converter in my 1999 travelaire rustler and cant seem to find anyone who knows where I cam look or purchase one


----------



## henryck (Nov 5, 2019)

What's the make/model of your converter?


----------



## Tulsa (Nov 6, 2019)

henryck said:


> What's the make/model of your converter?





henryck said:


> What's the make/model of your converter?


----------



## Tulsa (Nov 6, 2019)

the make is system motors inc out of Canada., but they are out of business and had a battery charger attached to it  (OLD 1999).
the box has circuit breakers on the left side and The old type fuses next to that' see picture. On the bottom right was a small box with transistors ect all burned up. that was the battery charger.e


----------



## Tulsa (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks Frank.  Great video sure will help to replace the converter.


----------



## Cavie (Feb 10, 2020)

Amazon is your friend with all things RV.


----------



## terryna (Mar 9, 2020)

frankgibbons said:


> Here is a video that might help you replace the converter:


great video


----------

